# utv snow plow



## punchy (Nov 12, 2013)

been thinking about getting a snow plow for my polaris ranger.  anyone here use one, and how good does it work?  i live out in country and have about 1/2 mile gravel drive to plow.  i do have a 30hp tractor and blade. but was thinking since the ranger has a partial cab on it, i would stay out of the 'elements' a little better.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 12, 2013)

Friend has an ATV with a plow......works very well. Brother just put one on earlier this year (finally) and when I drove it, I wanted one.
I would imagine that the UTV would be similar.


----------



## festerw (Nov 12, 2013)

I use an older Gator 6x4 with a 72" blade at work for cleaning up the sidewalks, with some weight in the back it'll push a good amount of snow.

Just for fun here's a pic from today plowing the soccer field, it had no problem pushing the 120 yard length with about 4 inches of snow.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 12, 2013)

My uncle uses a plow on his polaris but he switches out to tracks in the winter time. It does very well


----------



## RSNovi (Nov 12, 2013)

I use a Ranger 800 XP with a Warn 72" snow plow.  It moves quite a bit of snow.


----------



## punchy (Nov 13, 2013)

RSNovi, nice set up.  mine would be similar.  so far thinking the moto alliance or eagle plow for me.  thanks for the help.


----------



## RSNovi (Nov 13, 2013)

I see the moto discussed a lot on PRC forum, but looked a little flimsy to me.  It might be strong enough though.

 I think the Warn is built very rugged and I had good luck with their customer service.  I know the eagle is quite popular too.


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi!

I have a Can-Am Renegade 500 with a plow in the front.  The plow was jury rigged to be bolted Under the carriage.  I have a handle at the front to raise the plow and then a small ``hook`` to keep it in place.  It can be lifted 6 inches off the ground.  I love that thing.!  Especially at the beginning of winter when the snow if heavy with water.  I use it to push the snow far from the driveway.  The snowblower wouldn`t be able to handle wet snow/sludge.
Once everything freezes up and we get fluffly snow, whether it`s an inch or a foot, I use the plow to push it as far as I can, and then use the snowblower to blow it further.

Laurent


----------

